# Est care-- no complaints



## jordway (Jun 2, 2014)

I am confused on what is the best way to bill for a visit that is to establish care and no complaints. Ordered screening lab work and took a history. Billed a V70.0 with a 99203 and it was denied. Can I bill with a new pt preventive code??


----------



## wrightju1 (Jun 2, 2014)

No, you can't bill as a new patient.  Remember new/established relates to the relationship between the provider/group and the patient.  Not to the services rendered.

Without seeing the note I would think this is more preventive.  Was an exam done? Was there any MDM?  Was this done to order labs for a future visit?

You may need to just plug in the info you have and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 2, 2014)

You cannot use the V70 with a regular office level.  You will need to bill using the preventive E&M codes, if this patient has never been in your office the use the new patient preventive, however if the patient has had a preventive visit within the past 12 months the claim will deny to patient responsibility.  
The only other thing you might consider is using a V68 code for administrative purpose with the new patient office level.


----------



## jordway (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you for your assistance!!


----------

